# At last!



## KHippo (1 February 2013)

Hi everyone! No real point to this post but I don't have many horsey friends & my OH isn't interested so I have to share my excitement somewhere! After many years of sharing/blagging rides I am finally getting a pony of my own, EEK! 

Learnt to ride many years ago on my mum's NF but I outgrew him as a teenager so he is now mum's semi-retired hack. That pony taught me so much, he is the reason I have always been a "pony person" and decided I want to be a pony squisher should I ever get my own. This is us back in the day 







So I am now in the process of buying my own pony to squish, sadly no pics at the moment, hopefully soon though! 

Exciteeeedddd!


----------



## Tammytoo (1 February 2013)

Ponies are great!  I took over my son's pony when he outgrew her and had the best fun with her.

Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## GLW (1 February 2013)

Hi KHippo! I completely understand why you wanted to post. I was in the same position as you when I started looking for my girl; no horsey friends, clueless family and no OH (that helped I think as no one to dissuade me!) so I had no one to talk to or show adverts to or take with me to view horses. That's when I first started using HHO. Now I have friends at the livery yard (but I still come on here a lot).

Have you started looking yet? What sort of pony are you after? You look great on that NF!


----------



## hamper05 (1 February 2013)

Congrats! The pony in the picture is gorgeous Xx


----------



## KHippo (1 February 2013)

Thanks everyone! That pic was taken when I was about 13  

GLW I have one sorted, just need to sort out payment & paperwork & he's mine! He's a challenging project, 9yo unbroken sports pony, spent time with him earlier in the week & managed to get him sat on bareback in the stable & long reined, so hoping he won't be too much trouble to get started! 

*awaits flaming/troll accusations/posts telling me to buy a 15 yo cob instead*


----------



## Mince Pie (1 February 2013)

Ponies rule! I'm currently squishing a 14.2 and he's loads of fun!


----------



## RainbowDash (2 February 2013)

Wooo hooo - Exciting times. 

I waited 30 years before I finally had one of my own.

Please post pics ...


----------



## Tammytoo (2 February 2013)

KHippo said:



			Thanks everyone! That pic was taken when I was about 13  

GLW I have one sorted, just need to sort out payment & paperwork & he's mine! He's a challenging project, 9yo unbroken sports pony, spent time with him earlier in the week & managed to get him sat on bareback in the stable & long reined, so hoping he won't be too much trouble to get started! 

*awaits flaming/troll accusations/posts telling me to buy a 15 yo cob instead*
		
Click to expand...

WOW you don't do things by halves, do you!  Good luck with him and I hope he turns out well for you.

Just out of interest, why wasn't he broken in as a youngster?

Keep us posted on progress.


----------



## Echo24 (2 February 2013)

How exciting! I've been horse hunting for nearly a year and am waiting til Spring when hopefully there will be more on the market. I'm hoping to get a new forest soon so look forward to joining the pony squishing gang!

Look forward to seeing pics of your new neddie!


----------



## GLW (2 February 2013)

Sorry KHippo I didn't read your original post properly now I look back it's obvious...

No flames from me for your choice of "first" horse as I bought myself a tb (and I couldn't be happier)


----------



## KHippo (2 February 2013)

Haha tammytoo I know, in at the deep end & all that! I have an experienced friend sort of mentoring me through it & doing most of the initial work so I'm not completely on my own. Previous owner used him as a nanny for her youngsters & never got around to breaking him in. 

GLW thoroughbreds are great & your mare is beautiful! I could never afford to keep the weight on one though lol! 

Charcoalfeathers good luck with your pony hunt! I love nf ponies  

Progress update for today is saddle on, long reined down the road, sat on in stable with saddle & walked around. Also trotted him over a jump today  he is so awesome! Will get some pics soon, he needs tarting up a bit first lol


----------



## suffolkmare (6 February 2013)

Congratulations from another pony squisher! I waited 40 yrs for my boy which I share with my daughter, hes 14.1 passport says welsh x we think prob some nf and tb. Good luck with backing him


----------



## KHippo (13 February 2013)

UPDATE! So, it took 3 days of work & then ponio was I guess semi-backed? (ridden with someone following behind on foot just in case, but rider giving all the instructions) around 10 days ago. 

He then did nothing at all until today, when I took him out for his first hack with me on board (with a nanny horse for backup). We walked & trotted down the road (about 10 mins), I hopped off just as we got home as there was a road sweeper coming & not sure what his reaction was going to be with large traffic - he didn't even look at it as we walked past, so I'll be staying on board next time!

I am so so proud of him! He is taking everything in his stride, listening to aids, learning so fast - I just hope things continue the way they are going, it all seems to be going too smoothly at the moment 

Planning on taking him somewhere with an school at the weekend, so we can try out canter - expecting this will be when we get to do some rodeo impressions 

So so proud of my boy!!  (and again, sharing on here because nobody I know IRL will care lol!)


----------



## texel (22 February 2013)

Can't wait to see photos of your new arrival


----------



## windand rain (22 February 2013)

He sounds wonderful good luck with him I hope you have many happy years together


----------

